# onr v dust



## e60530i (Apr 18, 2013)

I've got everything ready for my virgin onr voyage tomorrow but wanted to know, the trees outside my house have been shedding all kinds of bits, what with the breeze we've had tonight. How do I remove the bits? Do I need to remove them before onr'ing?

Thanks


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Not specific on bits.

How about blasting them off with a pump sprayer.

If larger bits lift off by hand.

If very tiny stuff could just take off with the onr wash.

Sure its not pollen?


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

e60530i said:


> Do I need to remove them before onr'ing?


Assuming that you're doing a single bucket wash with sponge or noodle-mitt...

I wouldn't think so. Your starting point will be giving the paint a good pre-spray, 
then dwell, then a second spray to watch for any dirt movement. Whatever 
happens beyond that point will only be your judgement call.

If there is dirt movement, just short straight strokes, rotating your hand to 
gather the dirt as you wipe. Obviously, frequently rinsing.

If there's no dirt movement, then squeeze out some liquid from the wash-mitt 
to create a flow of ONR and then disturb the dirt so that it joins it. What you 
need to avoid is that when you squeeze out, you don't apply any additional 
pressure twixt mitt and paint. Have a little practice before you go at it for real.

If you're doing a bucketless wash, then make sure you have plenty of MF
cloths to hand and above all, make sure they are well lubricated with ONR.
It'll all be in your wrist action as you gently gather what's on the paint. 
If you feel it needs rubbing, go to the bucket method.

Even for the final drying wipe, in either scenario, make sure you use a lightly
dampened MF cloth. You should be able to watch the ONR evaporate.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

I throw a bucket of cold water over the car if it really dusty before I start the usual OCR procedure. This takes care of some of it at least.


----------

